# Transcanada TRP



## Neil123 (Mar 12, 2016)

Why would Transcanada's stock go down with the news that they may acquire Colombia Pipeline Group? Wouldn't this be a good thing for TRP? I would think there stock would go up?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It could be a $10-12B deal. They'll need to issue shares. The market anticipates that new shares will flood the market and push the price down. Depending on the valuation of Colombia, analysts will assess whether the deal will be accretive or not. My guess is that the shares are trending down because the acquisition is going to be expensive, even if it's a good long run move.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

This is pretty common:

http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/203.asp


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

TRP price closed the week below EBV+3 which is a fairly significant line in the sand
$41 has proven to be good support in the past 12 months
next support below that is EBV+2
the ever changing Model Price (MP) is ~$37

From: Model Price App on Facebook

image upload no limit


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there is an existing TRP transcanada thread.

if it's not too much trouble, could the moderators please merge this new thread with the existing, gracias.


----------

